
Show HN: New Jobs in Startups - sjohn92
https://www.startupjohn.com/jobs
======
tayfun778
How is this different than other job boarda?

------
890gta34
Thanks, much appreciated

------
middlechild9
Why this over angel.co?

~~~
sjohn92
why do we have uber and lyft? why do we have competition?

